# Connecting USB drives with USB cable converter



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I got this usb cable that allows to connect a usb drive to the touchpad, is it possible to connect a drive using Android?

View attachment 4398


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

why dont you try it?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

nhok_ti said:


> why dont you try it?


I know right?
lmfao

or else, just send me the cable.
thanks!


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

One problem is that I don't think the usb port will provide any power- this was a problem in webos; although if you applied external power it was possible to hook up a usb drive


----------



## Maethor (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, if you connect that to a powered usb hub it should work, as most powered usb hubs do not rely on the power from the usb port. Also the capability for a powered usb is there because it charges from the power line so I think with the right usb driver in CM7 you should be able to use just the cable although it will probably drain the battery like an sob.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried and it did not work...thought there might be an app or something...


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

"_ThaNerd_ said:


> I tried and it did not work...thought there might be an app or something...


You need a USB Y cable or a powered USB hub. The microusb port doesn't output anything to power an USB device.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

times_infinity is right, we have not found how to enable the self powered mode, so you need to use a hub that provides power upstream or Y cable to get power from somewhere.

Note that alpha1 does not have code to automatically mount usb drives yet, next release will have this addressed.


----------



## brotbuexe (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 4450


I used a OTG Cable from Micro USB *B* male to USB A female (http://www.ebay.de/itm/220799972693).
I used a Y Cable with 2 USB A male and 1 USB A female (http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-2-0-Female-Dual-USB-Male-Power-Y-Cable-/170626508871).
I used a Battery Pack I already had (http://www.amazon.com/Just-Mobile-4400mAh-External-Portable/dp/B001BWQTOC). You can also use some usb loader like the one from the touchpad (my cable is a little short for that).

Mouse and Keyboards works out of the box.
For USB (tried only FAT32) you have to go to terminal emulator:

su
mkdir /mnt/usb
mount /dev/block/sda1 /mnt/usb

Now a Root Explorer to /mnt/usb and you ready...


----------



## brotbuexe (Oct 14, 2011)

btw, if you go to buy a OTG cable, there are some for nokia, but they use Micro USB *A* which will not work because of the "wrong" connector.

Micro USB A only fit in a port called "Micro USB A/B", which is interesting, because this A/B is the standard multi purpose (host+client) connector port.


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

Use the search function.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4332-Functional-USB-Host-on-Touchpad


----------

